# Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I have a set of Touareg seats that I bought from a junkyard and I'm putting them into a non-Touareg, which leaves me with the issue of the wiring to get them to work. The control module(s) seem to all be there but I'm not sure all the wiring is. There's a huge main harness that was cut off with about 2 feet of lead wire for me to work with. 
There's 26 frigging wires on this darned harness. I thought it might have been more simple.... but it's frigging a lot of wires. So if anybody could help me out with a wiring diagram of what wire goes to what it would be greatly appreciated. I took a pic of them but I'll just list what wires I see by color..... I decided to group them after I listed them. I'm pretty sure that all the browns are ground wires which equates to about 10 wires.







16 left to figure out.
Brown
Brown
Brown
Brown
Brown w/ Blue Stripe
Brown w/ Black Stripe
Brown w/ Green Stripe
Brown - Below wire was twisted together
Brown w/ Green Stripe - Above wire was twisted together
Brown w/Green Stripe - Not sure, have to double check
Red
Red w/ Blue Stripe
Red w/ Blue Stripe
Red w/ Green Stripe
Red w/ Green Stripe
Red w/ White Stripe
Red w/ Black Stripe
Red w/ Yellow Stripe
Yellow w/ Blue Stripe
Blue
Black w/ White Stripe
Black w/ Blue Stripe
Black w/ Green Stripe
Black w/ Teal Stripe - Not sure, have to double check
Black - Below wire was twisted together
Green - Above wire was twisted together

Lastly is the module down below. Obviously I have this huge arse main harness that goes into it but there are about 3-4 more plugs with many more metal prongs in each connector. I am wondering what those go to and if I need them in order to operate the seats. Thanks for the help.










































_Modified by CDJetta at 5:21 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram (CDJetta)*

I NEED HELP


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram (CDJetta)*

Buy a Bentley manual on CD from eBay. It has the wiring diagrams.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram (spockcat)*

I don't want to buy a Touareg Bentley just for the wiring for the seat!!!







I don't even own a Touareg.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram (CDJetta)*

Then why buy an electric Touareg seat? You should have gotten a manual one so there wouldn't be any wiring.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Seat Wiring Help - How to Wire Touareg Seats - Need Diagram (spockcat)*

Because I wanted power/heated seats.... that's why I got them. If I wanted a manual seat I would have gotten a manual seat. I want to add functionality to my MK3 Jetta, no power seats that are comfortable come in those and Touareg seats are cheap so.... does anybody have a bentley that wants to share a page or two with me?


----------



## t3kn0 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Did you find the diagram?*

Did you ever happen to find the diagram, by any chance?
Thank you


----------



## Ivo.D (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello guys. I think I can help with the wiring. In ELSA there is a couple of diagrams , they should be explaining all these cables. I'm an electrician so could help also. If you're still looking for that I'll make some pdf files for you.

Thanks,
Ivo


----------

